# [Guwahati Members] List & Best ISP?



## lalam (Jun 1, 2011)

As stated in the title i was just curious over the number of ISP out here. State your experience with the particular ISP, if you have any. Would be great if you could provide their site as well contact details. Some ISP i know are:

1) BSNL - Obvious, never really used it. Experienced it at cafe and friends place but i don't think it's enough to write about it. 
Welcome to Official Website of BSNL Assam Telecom Circle

2) Sify - Been with them for at least 3 1/2 years. It's been very stable since last year. Downtime last mostly for an hour and that too once in like 3 or 4 months. On 512kbps plan and getting the speed that i should. AFAIK that's the highest speed provided by them out here. Plans above it hasn't hit the city yet, that's what they told me. So don't let the site fool you.
Sify is India's largest broadband service provider

3) Rajdhani Broadband - No experience with their connection


4) Tata - Gave up my photon connection a long time ago. And yeh what an ass they are, i got a legal noticed serve to me after one year of disconnection. They didn't even have my record anymore lol Problems solved though, hopefully.
Tata Photon

5) Vedanti.net - Was the sole customer in my area for about 3 to 5 months. HORRIBLE!!! Always got dc and for days. Don't know how far they've improved now but my experience with them was like i said, horrible. When a problem arises and you call them, it's always by tomorrow.
vedantiNET
Registered office: SM Computer Consultants Pvt. Ltd, GNB Road, Silpukhuri, Guwahati 781003, India
Control office : SM Computer Consultants Pvt. Ltd., 2nd floor, The Institution of Engineers (India), Panbazar, Guwahati 781 001  ,India
Extension office : SM Computer Consultants Pvt. Ltd., 4th floor, Eureka Tower, U-Turn, Chandmari, Guwahati 781 003, India

6) Java or Alision - Currently using it alongside Sify. Mediocre at best. I was suppose to be on 1mbps plan but never really got that speed and it frequently had downtime last week. Downtime at least once everyday.
Java Internet Services - Internet Service Provider North east India, Bihar, Jharkhand, Haryana...
Regional Office: H.R. Path, 
Zoo Road Tiniali, 
6th Bye Lane, Ghy
Commercial Office: Puberun Path,
Hatigaon, Ghy

7) My Net Broadband - Only saw the advertisement and tried accessing the site given but couldn't. 

8) Amtron - Local one, i believe. The tariff are too expensive compared to other ISP, in my opinion. 
*www.amtron.in/
Assam Electronics Development Corporation Ltd.(AMTRON)
Industrial Estate, Bamunimaidan.
Guwahati-21.Assam.
Ph:0361-2724204/222 (Off)
0361-2724181/131 (Fax)

 Besides i saw one at GMC road, never knew i'd start a topic like this so didn't even bother remembering the name. 
 The best ISP i've used would have to be Sify. Constantly up and get the download speeds as i should.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Broadcom(or something similar) is also here


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 1, 2011)

Broadcom is a company that makes chips for mobiles, routers etc. for connecting to the internet. Even my airtel broadband wifi here in Delhi is listed as broadcom because it uses chips from broadcom.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2011)

rajdhani. installation charges are really high but monthly rental is good & so is the speed.

else I'll suggest bsnl.


----------



## lalam (Jun 1, 2011)

@Sam Could you provide their website? Or they don't have one?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

@lalam
I think they dont have one. Their office is in Ganeshguri, near Dispur Dhaba.

Worst ISP IN Guwahati= Tata.
In someplaces the max download speed is 6 kbps! And they advertisf it as broadband!
My 2g GPRS connection gives more speed than that!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2011)

@lalam, yes TF is right. office is near ganeshguri. installation includes a dish & they charge around 3-4k for it.

tata photon gives that kind of speed everywhere but still most of my friends opt for it.


----------



## lalam (Jun 2, 2011)

Would like to know about the plan they provide they provide and their tariff.


----------



## l30786 (Jun 3, 2011)

I moved here two months ago.I had BSNL 1350UL plan before when I was at my place and I liked it.I mean it was OK for my online gaming addiction 

But after moving here I got BSNL EVDO (micromex),man this is the worst connection I've ever had.I live in downtown and I get 4/5 kbps speed! sometimes it gets to 60kbps but that's also not stable.And they told me I will get over 2mps in Guwahati! So, my online gaming is finished  my brand new Crysis 2 Limited Edition gone to waste and no more playing Battlefield Bad Company 2 online till 5:00 AM 

I can't get a wired connection right now.But is there a better wireless solution?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 4, 2011)

l30789 said:
			
		

> But is there a better wireless solution?


 SAy NO to Photo-On
Try BSNL 3g, should be better


			
				 l30789 said:
			
		

> But after moving here I got BSNL EVDO (micromex),man this is the worst connection I've ever had.I live in downtown and I get 4/5 kbps speed! sometimes it gets to 60kbps but that's also not stable.And they told me I will get over 2mps in Guwahati! So, my online gaming is finished  my brand new Crysis 2 Limited Edition gone to waste and no more playing Battlefield Bad Company 2 online till 5:00 AM


 Sad. Most of wireless connections here are bad and only perform in certain parts of the city


----------



## l30786 (Jun 4, 2011)

how much does 3g cost? and how much speed I'll get? is it unlimited?


----------



## lalam (Jun 5, 2011)

The last time i asked they said 4500 for the 3g data card but that was like last year. Am expecting somewhere in the 3000 range. For more details, you should just check the site.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2011)

3g Data card of Bsnl costs Rs.2500 approx and as far as I know there arent any unlimited option as of now.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 6, 2011)

lalam said:


> As stated in the title i was just curious over the number of ISP out here. State your experience with the particular ISP, if you have any. Would be great if you could provide their site as well contact details. Some ISP i know are:
> 
> 1) BSNL - Obvious, never really used it. Experienced it at cafe and friends place but i don't think it's enough to write about it.
> Welcome to Official Website of BSNL Assam Telecom Circle
> ...



To make things simple, let me clarify to all of you in Guwahati!

1. Only BSNL, Sify and Tata Photon+ are REAL ISPs in INDIA.

2. The companies listed above viz, Rajdhani Broadband, Vedanti.net, Java or Alision, My Net Broadband, Amtron are not REAL ISPs. They are on leased lines from BSNL.

This companies take high capacity leased lines from BSNL and then route the same through mini computerised channel to customers. And so, the quality is poor and rates are higher.

So, if you people wants to discuss about ISPs in your city you must stick to either BSNL, Sify, or TataPhoton+.


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Very Helpful information..Thanks. Am using Photon but it sucks out hard here.


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 26, 2012)

hummm  I work in one of these.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am from Guwahati & I would like to share my ISP experiences.

Presently using BSNL BroadBand from 2008-till date.

Speeds was never been any issue  till i shifted to Unlimited Plan.
Presently I have subscribed to Combo 1000 Plan where I get 15GB of data transfer @ 2Mbps speed and after unlimited @ 256Kbps with 450 Free Calls.
-> Final Bill turns out be 1100+

-: Issues with Bsnl :-
--------------------
If your Line is DEAD or NOISY you have to suffer for more than a week,till you pay the lineman some bribe and they fix the line.

In recent months DSL link Failure is in top notch,Frequent Disconnection is their.
Is anyone having same issue at Guwahati ??

Why i stick to BSNL
-------------------
It is only best speed line with unlimited uses is available at my area.
Also I need to work WIFI, I need this.


Also TATA
----------
I have TATA Photon+ & is very gud in comparism to uptime but speeds sux a big time though it works as a alternative when BSNL is dead



A new player has joined the ISP range.
-------------------------------------
ISP name :- NBWifi

Rates are quite good and offer 256Kbps/512Kbps & 1mbps Unlimited Plans with out CAP.

Its hardly 2Km away from my residence still they cannot provide connection to my place.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

a suggestion for people of Guwahati

* Avoid Tata Photon come what may *
why? The services are way too bad.
I have a friend who lives in GS Road. And there is absolutely no way he can even connect to the internet in 12 pm. Even if he does there is so much too much frequent disconnection during a gaming session. Usually I host when we play and he disconnects atleast 4 times in a half hour session. And let me not even talk of the lag.

another cousin has this. And the best download speed I managed on a advertised 3.1 mbps connection was 6.1 kbps. I dont think anything more has to be said. Period.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 28, 2012)

Using *BSNL 750UL HOME* since...

Bandwidth at the time of purchase was *256kbit/s*. A year or so later they upgraded it to *512kbit/s*. This February, they upgraded it to *1mbit/s* (FUP: upto 6GB and 512kbit/s beyond).

Very happy.


----------



## l30786 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am getting new wired connection (since my exam is finished ) so that I can get back to online gaming.I am thinking about getting *BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1350* but BSNL is not that good for playing multiplayer because I get high ping in Battlefield bad company 2 and Battlefield 3.So, I think my second best choice is Rajdhani but I don't know about their plans.So, can anyone enlighten me in this matter, should I get BSNL or get a connection from Rajdhani?


----------



## thinkjamil (Apr 16, 2012)

Since this thread is specialized in Guwahati area...Let me ASk "Should I go for wireless sifybroadband ?"
M staying at Sijubari,Hatigaon,GHY-38.
What plan would b best? my budget is < .7k pm.
Any other options for me??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

thinkjamil said:


> Since this thread is specialized in Guwahati area...Let me ASk "Should I go for wireless sifybroadband ?"
> M staying at Sijubari,Hatigaon,GHY-38.
> What plan would b best? my budget is < .7k pm.
> Any other options for me??



BSNL byfar is best here. Sify according to a friend who has it is crap. Photon- well I dont want to get started.

The BSNL Broadband ULD combo 625 combo is best for you. 512 kbps upto 4 GB and thereafter 256 kbps.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ not worth it. add 125 more & we have 750 plan. double the speed. though we are on the same boat with 625


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 16, 2012)

^Agreed. The 750 plan is much better.


----------



## thinkjamil (Apr 16, 2012)

As far as I know to use BSNL Broadband landline connection is required.right?
I don't have it


----------



## healerneil (May 4, 2012)

Rajdhani is good..real good speeds, good tarriff too..using it for past 5 years...can't comment on the gaming pings as haven't really gamed on it...but the only con which i Believe is the wireless antenna they put on...get displaced very easily in strong winds and then you have to adjust to get a proper wireless signal again!


----------



## novas242001 (May 8, 2012)

Ok. Need some help here. I'm located at Amgaon (4kms from Narengi) and need a decent speed internet access for Xbox Live. Please recommend me any ISP and a suitable plan. We had a BSNL landline about two years ago but the line was dead way too often....and, as we know, they take weeks to fix it. So, I don't think BSNL is suitable for my area. Thanks.

I Love Guwahati!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2012)

had enough of BSNL. Going for Sify soon.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 30, 2012)

take a leased line from TTSL. Our office have one. I is uncompressed 4 Mbps.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2012)

can't pay a bomb for broadband. and i want a non-FUP one. and one thing i like about sify is its prepaid.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 30, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me about the tariff of Rajdhani? I don't live in ghy but a few kms outside it. 

Also, please don't insult the other cities by calling Guwahati a city.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 30, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> take a leased line from TTSL. Our office have one. I is uncompressed 4 Mbps.



The bill will run in lakhs I think.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 15, 2012)

I m much doomed. I have to depend on pathetic BSNL evdo  there is no sifi in my area


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2012)

i am even more doomed. cancelled BSNL as after 6 months my broadband is still dead. using tata photon+ but heard it'll be discontinued by next month.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: [Guwahati Members] List &amp; Best ISP?*

yes, it will be. Tata actually got lots of Big players like IBM, Infosys here. So now they wont care about this Photon and Docomo thing.



Sam said:


> i am even more doomed. cancelled BSNL as after 6 months my broadband is still dead. using tata photon+ but heard it'll be discontinued by next month.



take relu... it have good speed. U will enjoy but it will also r*pe you for your money. I am also a victim :'(


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 15, 2012)

@Sam 2 February is the date Tata Photon will stop working. I will recommend you to try BSNL EVDO. I think its good although Pings are not. you can also try Amtron BB. Heard they have unlimited 512 kbps BB for around rs.700


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ I am suffering from EVDO. Its actually good in Adabari. Its the only place where I got full 2.4mbps.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> take relu... it have good speed. U will enjoy but it will also r*pe you for your money. I am also a victim :'(



leased line? or donge?



thetechfreak said:


> @Sam 2 February is the date Tata Photon will stop working. I will recommend you to try BSNL EVDO. I think its good although Pings are not. you can also try Amtron BB. Heard they have unlimited 512 kbps BB for around rs.700



unlimited at 700. nope.
enquired about EVDO, my area doesn't have coverage. and bad thing, these morons can't give demo.



bubusam13 said:


> ^^ I am suffering from EVDO. Its actually good in Adabari. Its the only place where I got full 2.4mbps.



2.4 !!! i get 50Kb/s with Photon+


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dongle, not leased. 2.4 only in Adabari. I used to get about 2.7 mbps in photon, 4 years back then it had no unlimited plans and was too costly, 1500 for 2GB suppose


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Dongle, not leased. 2.4 only in Adabari. I used to get about 2.7 mbps in photon, 4 years back then it had no unlimited plans and was too costly, 1500 for 2GB suppose



if you go limited usage plan, speed shoots up as per GB cost is high. Once you hit unlimited, speed gets just way too low for even loading web pages even before FUP is pushed on.

will check the Rcom stick. will return the photon dongle to my friend before it becomes completely useless.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 16, 2012)

i feel bad for you people and your usb datacards.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> if you go limited usage plan, speed shoots up as per GB cost is high. Once you hit unlimited, speed gets just way too low for even loading web pages even before FUP is pushed on.
> 
> will check the Rcom stick. will return the photon dongle to my friend before it becomes completely useless.



have a look at Amtron site. Amtron
plans are strange though.
I think the website has not been updated in a long time.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> have a look at Amtron site. Amtron
> plans are strange though.
> I think the website has not been updated in a long time.



long ago. but can't go for the hard line again as the link gets disrupted again and again. Most likely its RConnect+ for me with unlimited usage.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 16, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i feel bad for you people and your usb datacards.



Don't feel bad, we struggle and we survive. And don't forget, necessity is the mother of invention. We will find some other way.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 16, 2012)

^btw why do guwhati people use datacards? is broadband too scarce in guw?


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, BSNL is the major player and you know how Govt. services are. And due to geographical conditions also, wired connection becomes difficult.
And there are many other reasons also. In my area most people left BSNL long ago because of frequent disconnections and opted for data card. Since there are now almost no customers in my area now, if I take BSNL BB, I have to take the burden of wiring from a DB Box which is about 2/ 3 KMs away. Now since most people in my area invested in data cards, so there is now no room for Sify or Amtron or other local players. 

Now you may have got a little idea about the situation.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: [Guwahati Members] List &amp; Best ISP?*

------------------------------

Hi Guys... at last I found something. But Sorry I won't share how. Once I share, they will fix it. I am now using 10GB for Rs 270 only with download speed 2.6 mbps in Speedtest.net.
Though upload speed is low at 0.18mbps only.
Just for hint, in some networks, if you take 2G pack and choose WCDMA option, you get 3G speed and in some network it works 



bubusam13 said:


> Don't feel bad, we struggle and we survive. And don't forget, necessity is the mother of invention. We will find some other way.



I told you *CommanderShawnzer*


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2013)

reliance? with data stick?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: [Guwahati Members] List &amp; Best ISP?*

no It works with reliance, but not 2.6 mbps. In reliance using this trick its just faster than 2g but not that much. Yoo !!... I am enjoying a lot, watching live TV on phone with no worry about data charge 

Anyway, today I unlocked my Dad's Reliance Data card and asked him to get rid of that postpaid reliance. No reliance anymore. It sucks. I have applied this trick in his data card also(non reliance) and its working fine. And presently using that only.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: [Guwahati Members] List &amp; Best ISP?*

guess i have found what you are using. prepaid 2G 10GB @ 270 with 30days validity


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 5, 2013)

he he... all the best


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 6, 2013)

*Bump/Mini-Necro*


*Reliance Wired Postpaid BB Plans*

Guys is this reliable? Is it available in Ghy? I'm sick of the stupid expensive BSNL plans (and FUPs).


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 6, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *Bump/Mini-Necro*
> 
> 
> *Reliance Wired Postpaid BB Plans*
> ...



Heard it isn‘t that good. I am still on BSNL ULD Combo 625 plan.


----------



## novas242001 (Feb 11, 2013)

I applied for BSNL landline Sept last, installed 19/01. The first week there was a lot noise, so much that you cannot hear the IVR. Hence I had to register my complaints by visiting Pan Bazar. Then, it was fixed in about 2 days time. After another couple of days it came back again. Then, in another couple of days, the line went dead. I visited Satgaon office to be informed that the line is damaged and will take about a week to be fixed. BSNL is a goddamn nightmare. Either the linemen are disgustingly lazy - so lazy it makes you throw up to know - or their bosses are incompetent. To be honest, I think the hiring system in our Govt. is a load of crap. That's why Govt. officials are stuck to their chair. Now I don't know what to do. If I go anywhere, all they'll tell me is I have to wait.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2013)

@novas 
complain to the Nodal officer(the address is on back of the bill. He sits in first or second floor in Panbazar building, not 100% sure)
I do agree their service is lame. And if there is problem with their underground cables it will probably take above a week sadly


----------



## svmpua (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Guys I am from Guwahati too. In search of a good broadband provider here.

According to me Rajdhani Broadband is very fast in Guwahati coz I have visited many cyber cafe with Rajdhani BB and the speed is mind blowing (5Mbps+ minimum and maximum around 9.5 mbps).
But it is very costly.

Sify is also good you have to be happy with 512kbps.
BSNL is also good but who wants to take a landline when other providers are providing BB without it? 

Can anyone tell me if Reliance Thunder BB is available in Guwahati? The plans are very cheap and if it is available here then I will definitely take Reliance.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

BSNL is the only choice. Reliance is not very reliable and Rajdhani is too costly.

I am waiting for Airtel to launch services here. Will subscribe to their BB plan for sure.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2013)

waiting for Google



Spoiler



joking. thats never gonna happen here


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Airtel is already providing leased lines and dish connections. BSNL, (baiya channel). There are no options here.


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 13, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Airtel is already providing leased lines and dish connections. BSNL, (baiya channel). There are no options here.



What are the plans?


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 13, 2013)

svmpua said:


> Hi Guys I am from Guwahati too. In search of a good broadband provider here.
> 
> According to me Rajdhani Broadband is very fast in Guwahati coz I have visited many cyber cafe with Rajdhani BB and the speed is mind blowing (5Mbps+ minimum and maximum around 9.5 mbps).
> But it is very costly.
> ...



What are the plans for Rajdhani?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not sure. But I don't think they have a website. Visit their office in Ganeshguri or give them a call.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: [Guwahati Members] List &amp; Best ISP?*

I am happy with BSNL 10GB for Rs 270 



papul1993 said:


> What are the plans?


Its leased line man !! about Rs 85,000 a year


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 13, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> I am happy with BSNL 10GB for Rs 270
> 
> 
> Its leased line man !! about Rs 85,000 a year



10 gb is nothing for me. Ideally I need 200 gb, but make do with 80.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 14, 2013)

what you do ? piracy ?


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 14, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> what you do ? piracy ?



No choice. Coz they don't show the tv shows I like here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I have at least 200GB of games to download from Steam; which isn't piracy .

I don't consider BSNL a service anymore. They're too ignorant to even keep long time customers who have been with them for well over a decade.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: [Guwahati Members] List &amp; Best ISP?*

Bumping this thread since I don't want to start a new one... I hope it is okay... 

So, guys from Guwahati...

Which plans are you on and has the situation changed since this thread was started??? :-/

- - - Updated - - -

Bumping this thread since I don't want to start a new one... I hope it is okay... 

So, guys from Guwahati...

Which plans are you on now and has the situation changed since this thread was started??? :-/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tagging some of you too:

 [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] @papul1993 [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] @gigyaster @bubusam13 [MENTION=134933]sc3n3l0v3r[/MENTION] @Gaurav Bhattacharjee @JojoTheDragon


----------



## seamon (Jul 20, 2014)

^^Stick with BSNL imo.. 

PS(to self):Ah Guwahati.......brings back fond memories.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] The wired internet scene is even worse now. BSNL insisting we move to WiMax rather than fix lines where they've been damaged. Been using for 2 months now and it's actually pretty good(although bandwidth still is very less)

Here is a Speedtest:
*www.speedtest.net/result/3636157255.png

No other major ISP here worth getting in a budget. Waiting for Airtel BB and any other private ISP to start service here.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: [Guwahati Members] List &amp; Best ISP?*



thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] The wired internet scene is even worse now. BSNL insisting we move to WiMax rather than fix lines where they've been damaged. Been using for 2 months now and it's actually pretty good(although bandwidth still is very less)
> 
> Here is a Speedtest:
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3636157255.png
> ...




I have been with BSNL in Guwahati for about 10 years now...  Since I was around Class 4 or 5!!!

I have been using the ULD 750 or something plan of theirs and it gives me decent speed...

*www.speedtest.net/result/3636295967.png

But, I would have liked a better connection as my current one only allows me to download about 150 to 200 GB per month...

So, any idea about the other ISPs???

My neighbour used to use JAVA Broadband or something which provided him with around 1.5-2.0 MB/sec (i.e., 180 to 240 kB/sec. downlink) but they are highly susceptible to downtime...

I haven't faced any serious issues with BSNL in my 10 years (lucky me!!! ) but would like to know if the other providers like Amtron, etc have improved their service!!! 

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> ^^Stick with BSNL imo..
> 
> PS(to self):Ah Guwahati.......brings back fond memories.



Why did you go to Dehradun??? For +2 studies or parents got transferred??? :-/


----------



## seamon (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: [Guwahati Members] List &amp; Best ISP?*



powerhoney said:


> Why did you go to Dehradun??? For +2 studies or parents got transferred??? :-/



To stabilize the space time continuum and also for +2 studies and parents transfer.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] I'd say avoid that ISP. One interesting thing you may have noticed my ping to the Delhi server is actually better than yours!


----------



## seamon (Jul 20, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] I'd say avoid that ISP. One interesting thing you may have noticed my ping to the Delhi server is actually better than yours!



Have I shown mine? 
*www.speedtest.net/result/3636789585.png


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> Have I shown mine?
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3636789585.png


Wrong section... 

Post it here and we'll see the hilarious reaction!!!  
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results.html


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 21, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] I'd say avoid that ISP. One interesting thing you may have noticed my ping to the Delhi server is actually better than yours!



Okay... Actually, I need the internet for just the two-three months I am away from the excellent net speed back at my NIT... 

I looked at Amtron plan tariffs yesterday and they were humongous... Who in their right mind would subscribe to them!!! :-@

About my ping, that was actually a one-off... I usually have my pings around the low 90s to the high 100s... 

And, about my speed being 1 MBps, it should actually be 512 kBps after the 6 or 8 GB initial high speed but since the engineers here are a little behind the times, I have been lucky since the last three-odd years but, hey, I ain't complaining...


----------



## seamon (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: [Guwahati Members] List &amp; Best ISP?*



powerhoney said:


> Wrong section...
> 
> Post it here and we'll see the hilarious reaction!!!
> *www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results.html



Been there. Done that.

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> Okay... Actually, I need the internet for just the two-three months I am away from the excellent net speed back at my NIT...
> 
> I looked at Amtron plan tariffs yesterday and they were humongous... Who in their right mind would subscribe to them!!! :-@
> 
> ...



Take up 2799 BSNL plan for 2-3 months.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: [Guwahati Members] List &amp;amp; Best ISP?*



seamon said:


> Been there. Done that.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Which plan??? Link me... 

----------------------------------------------

Never mind, got it...

That has 2 Mbps beyond FUP which is 30 GB... Worst plan!!! 

My neighbor gets 2 Mbps constant without FUP at Rs. 650 odd from that JAVA telecom or something!!! 

Will check with those JAVA people if I can get a more stable connection from them for my home... 

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Have I shown mine?
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3636789585.png



Btw, this one is specially meant for you!!!   


*i.imgur.com/Sp7S13I.png


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 21, 2014)

ooh that is too much
*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/3638115339_zps5cf9df18.png


----------



## thedotaguy (Jul 27, 2014)

hey guys, is bsnl ftth is available in guwahati now??? If not i got fooled by their site 
And if it is here, please tell me about the lowest latency experienced by any user, that will be very helpful. 
Source: *www.assam.bsnl.co.in/FTTH.htm


----------



## seamon (Jul 27, 2014)

^So freakin expensive.


----------



## thedotaguy (Jul 27, 2014)

yea seamon it is 
But i think plans got revised and they forgot to update the new ones (although they are still expensive i think).
Btw does anyone know, if for a FUP plan, after the high speed data is consumed latency drops or just the download speed.
That will be very helpful thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

^^ Latency remains the same. I used to have broadband and after speed drop *most* of the times there was no effect on latency


----------



## vigiLobs (Dec 1, 2014)

Are these numbers legit guys? Upto 100Mbps 250GB for Rs.1499 from Rajdhani?
Rajdhani Telecome Pvt Ltd :: Hi Speed Leased Line & Broadband Service Provider in Guwahati

My current connection is BSNL EVDO. And most of the time, I get 35-40 KB/s average. So compared to that, even 5Mbps would be much better.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2014)

vigiLobs said:


> Are these numbers legit guys? Upto 100Mbps 250GB for Rs.1499 from Rajdhani?
> Rajdhani Telecome Pvt Ltd :: Hi Speed Leased Line & Broadband Service Provider in Guwahati
> 
> My current connection is BSNL EVDO. And most of the time, I get 35-40 KB/s average. So compared to that, even 5Mbps would be much better.



Yeah I went to their cafe and I got 10 Mbps on their PC. Great speed. However the plan mentions  25000MB which is 25GB not 250GB.


----------



## vigiLobs (Dec 2, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah I went to their cafe and I got 10 Mbps on their PC. Great speed. However the plan mentions  25000MB which is 25GB not 250GB.



Oops, yes you're correct, my bad. Still, in terms of speed, it's something to consider. And 10Mbps sounds awesome. Are you aware of their reliability? Do they have much downtime?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2014)

vigiLobs said:
			
		

> Are you aware of their reliability? Do they have much downtime?


 No I am not. I think it's best to stick with BSNL for now.
Rajdhani have had their wireless internet from a long time but it's only yesterday when I saw their fibre offerings in the link. Fibre lines are somewhat difficult to maintain & faults may occur. I'd wait for some feedback from present customer on how the line is before making the jump.


----------



## vigiLobs (Dec 2, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> No I am not. I think it's best to stick with BSNL for now.
> Rajdhani have had their wireless internet from a long time but it's only yesterday when I saw their fibre offerings in the link. Fibre lines are somewhat difficult to maintain & faults may occur. I'd wait for some feedback from present customer on how the line is before making the jump.



I doubt they will be able to provide me with an optical fiber or a leased line anyway, since I live in Fatasil-Ambari. But I am interested on their wireless service. I will most likely gamble over their wireless service next month, after I ask more detail from them about their "*Line of sight usually necessary for this type of connection*" quote.


----------



## vigiLobs (Dec 21, 2014)

What the...Rajdhani just went from 100Mbps to 256Kbps. Again BSNL FTW lol.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2014)

anyone using MNet? specially one with heavy download?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2014)

sam said:


> anyone using MNet? specially one with heavy download?


My friend uses it. But his plan is 15GB/month. Speed is 4Mbps up and down. 


Pings are really good. Below 50 ping to Delhi and 100 ping to South East Asia countries. Seemed very reliable and stable when I used it.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 23, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> My friend uses it. But his plan is 15GB/month. Speed is 4Mbps up and down.
> 
> 
> Pings are really good. Below 50 ping to Delhi and 100 ping to South East Asia countries. Seemed very reliable and stable when I used it.



will be getting it myself next month. applied for BSNL and paid 500 bucks in advance but the guy just vanished.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2015)

Guys, my BSNL connection is as unstable as hell these few days. Getting disconnected very frequently. anyone else facing the same problem ?


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 7, 2015)

sam said:


> anyone using MNet? specially one with heavy download?



I m using MNet for the last 3 months.
*PLAN :* M-net DELIGHT UNLIMITED PLANS
1MBPS (Rs. 999/-)

I got my connection on 27th Dec,2014 - Mnet will give you exactly 30 Days of validity

Downtime I have hardly found.
Installation charges is bit on higher side.
I have paid Rs.4000/- for installation and Rs.999/- as advance payment of subscription.
If you want to have WIFI connectivity then additional Rs.1500/- for Wirless Router.

The provide Tenda Wireless Router Model No:- N4.
I didn't purchased from them, I got it from Amazon & its working perfectly.

Usages :- January (19.19 GB)
              February (13.78 GB)
              March till date (5.52 GB)


*www.speedtest.net/result/4194113815.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2015)

^^ Try doing a test on the Delhi server. Pings will be much better. I always found the Dhaka server to have more latency then other ones.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2015)

Recently switched to the local isp "M-net". Their service is absolutely brilliant. No downtime at all & great pings to all servers. Consistent speed throughout the day, every day of the week. Definitely recommended.

Here's a speedtest:

*www.speedtest.net/result/4404803379.png


Usually pings are a bit lesser but there was a storm outside when I did this.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 3, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Recently switched to the local isp "M-net". Their service is absolutely brilliant. No downtime at all & great pings to all servers. Consistent speed throughout the day, every day of the week. Definitely recommended.
> 
> Here's a speedtest:
> 
> ...



How long did they take to setup the connection??? What were the costs involved??? Could you give a detailed view of the process!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> How long did they take to setup the connection??? What were the costs involved??? Could you give a detailed view of the process!!!



Set up price is very costly. It is 4k for equipment + 1.4k for installation. I applied on a Saturday, Monday they took for processing & by Tuesday afternoon the connection was in working condition.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 15, 2015)

Apparently, a new ISP called siti broadband has come up... They just hung up a small hoarding just by my house... B-) Anyone has any idea about them??? The hoarding is advertising unlimited plans at Rs. 999/p.m.


----------



## T!M3 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey, I am from Guwahati and was curious on how good is online gaming on mNet?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2015)

T!M3 said:


> Hey, I am from Guwahati and was curious on how good is online gaming on mNet?



Very good. You will get sub 50 pings to Indian servers and around 100ms ping to the Singapore SEA servers. Dota 2 and CSGO can be easily played to full extent. Other games will also work fine.


----------



## hardsurfer (Jul 17, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Recently switched to the local isp "M-net". Their service is absolutely brilliant. No downtime at all & great pings to all servers. Consistent speed throughout the day, every day of the week. Definitely recommended.
> 
> Here's a speedtest:
> 
> ...



I have been using MNET for a couple of months now. Mostly I have nothing to complain about. Infact when I first took their connection - 15 gb/month unlimited gold plan AND unlimited happy hours night plan, the first two months it felt great and I had no occasion to complain. From the third month onwards latency began to suffer. Not all the time but sometimes for brief periods, say 30 mins or 1 hour out of 12 hours. Thats fine, I won't ***** about that but what annoys me is most of their staff are not aware of how to resolve technical queries or advise other than suggest to restart my router. The side I live in is Beltola and of late once every month the connecting tower or site here goes down and internet services are not resumed soon. It can go down for an entire day, which is also tolerable but on such days nobody will even take the courtesy to answer your call and tell you whats going on. If you are lucky someone will answer your phone and tell you what you can easily guess. Technical support is next to non-existent. There is a technical head called Raj. On most days he seems to be the sincere one but at times he too can get dodgy, most probably because of the work pressure on him. The only reason I am saying all this is to give an honest review of how things are. I have had bsnl in the past and everyone knows how that service is. for the lack of better options MNET does seem to be best but that is only because of LACK OF BETTER OPTIONS. 

To know what kind of a surfer I am - I download heavily. All kinda of media files. I also play games. For games like planetside2  and H1V1 (online rpg fps) this connection isn't always the best option. Any game that requires you to connect to foreign servers, this isn't the connection for you. Torrent download or download in general is upto the mark, but HQ youtube videos may buffer a while.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2015)

[MENTION=317932]hardsurfer[/MENTION] 

Sad to hear that. Me & a few of my friends who use it(we live in Rajgarh/GS Road area) don't face that many problems. I think you should give their office a visit and lodge a serious complaint. 



> Any game that requires you to connect to foreign servers this connection isn't always the best option.



Well official Dota2 and CSGO servers that are located in Singapore give around 100 MS ping. For CS yes it's on the high side but for dotA2 its manageable. I guess H1z1 and Planetside 2 need you to play on EU servers which actually will be harder to play for us(200+ ping on them) & hence the problem.

Well thing is there's no better connection in Guwahati that gives us a better ping then this. Atleast none I'm aware of. Haven't yet tried Rajdhani Wireless yet(they're not available in Rajgarh area)


----------



## choudang (Jul 30, 2015)

from last one year, i am looking for a good broadband service in Jalukbari (Near AEC) area, but still not able to find out one. asked m-net, don't know why its become a suicidal thought to contact m-net. 6000 only for antenna excluding rest. i used to stay only for weekends and other NE holidays. that person quoting me amount near to 10K. applied bsnl and they yet to check the feasibility. my only hope now is Aircel 3G


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2015)

^^ Yup. There is a serious lack of good wired BB providers in our city.


----------



## hardsurfer (Nov 10, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=317932]hardsurfer[/MENTION]
> 
> Sad to hear that. Me & a few of my friends who use it(we live in Rajgarh/GS Road area) don't face that many problems. I think you should give their office a visit and lodge a serious complaint.
> 
> ...



Hi. Sorry for the late response. Thanks for your condolences and hope to get some more lol. Of late MNET's ping has become even worse than before. I'm guessing this happens mostly during the prime evening hours, when their customer support is *conveniently* unavailable. Here is my 15 GB unlimited plan which should be giving me *upto*5 mbps (LOL). 
*www.speedtest.net/result/4820149524.png

Mind you this is at their recommended server (aircel Chennai).

I'm happy to know that you atleast you and your friend are getting good service from them. You are correct, the games I play are on EU servers and hence the ping is generally high but like you said 'it's manageable' when it's upto 200 ms but I get UPTO 62000+ ms which is ridiculous. But that aside in general even casual surfing is slow. The speed test I did above itself took more than 3 minutes to complete after the page took 5 minutes to load, and we're talking about a simple webpage with a java interface. It would seem that in order for me to have a better connection I'd have to move to another part of the country.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2015)

[MENTION=317932]hardsurfer[/MENTION] This it he speedtest I got during the last time I was home: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Most probably it might be a one off thing. Definitely try & get their guys to visit your place & get the issue fixed maybe? Good chance it may be issue with alignment of the antenna


----------



## hardsurfer (Nov 24, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=317932]hardsurfer[/MENTION] This it he speedtest I got during the last time I was home: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> 
> Most probably it might be a one off thing. Definitely try & get their guys to visit your place & get the issue fixed maybe? Good chance it may be issue with alignment of the antenna



Hi techfreak. Thanks for your responses again. People did come and check my antenna etc. The thing is sometimes and very rarely mind you, the speed is just right, like international standards (which I have experienced) but most of the time while I'm playing games, everything is going alright and suddenly the ping becomes bad, if I stop playing for a while and surf regular, it gets to normal again. I suspect they throttle the speed. The one reason I chose Mnet and not Rajdhani was because Rajdhani is famed to be speed throttler and Mnet not, in fact the first 2 months of my connection I faced no issues at all. I suspect that after they studied my net usage they started throttling my usage. I also play killing floor online and that lags so bad you can't imagine. And that isn't even as Massively as planetside2 which made guiness world record of thousands of players online at the same time. I will have to invest in organizing my own company that's an ISP to get better internet connection out here, no seriously I wanna do that some time, just need proper technical guidance from someone who could be my partner.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 26, 2016)

i=I m spending Rs 1088 per month for ****ing 6GB Airtel dongle internet connection. Never download any movie, just surfing or about 3 to 5 mp3 songs a month. The 6GB does not even last a month. I need some replacement. Please suggest one.


----------



## CAGE (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey Guys...I live nearby Basistha Chariali. So can anyone please refer some good unlimited broadband connection available in my area. BSNL Wimax 750 home UL is a good option for me but the officials are saying that new hardwares were not sent from there HQ. Rajdhani & Mnet installation charge is too expensive for me. Catla, didn't liked their tarrif plans coz little costly compared to others. Railwire isn't available in my area yet. Aircel 4g LTE plans are not satisfactory. To me last resort is BSNL or Amtron I guess. So please help me out!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2016)

I guess Wimax is the only option you have left. Last I checked Amtron plans were somewhat expensive. Not exactly sure about present tarrifs. 

Personally I'd suggest Mnet but as the installation charge is so high you won't have any other choice than the wimax by BSNL


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 6, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> I guess Wimax is the only option you have left. Last I checked Amtron plans were somewhat expensive. Not exactly sure about present tarrifs.
> 
> Personally I'd suggest Mnet but as the installation charge is so high you won't have any other choice than the wimax by BSNL


Can wimax useful while raining?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 6, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Can wimax useful while raining?



I had Wimax & yes it used to work while it rained too. But sometimes it stopped working.

But power was more of an issue than the Wimax itself. We almost had a instant power cut during thunderstorms.


----------



## rajdeep108 (Feb 9, 2016)

i also faced the same question when i shifted to guwahati last summer in 2015. i hunted down all the service providers and  even hunted down the users of various isps and asked their review. originally i was using bsnl wimax in my earier city, but when i moved to guwahati , i found that it was impossible to get a wimax connection in guwahati as whenever i visited bsnl panbazar office or bsnl diapur exchange or even panjabari sde office, they all had one answer ready and that was, no wimax device was available. i waited 6 months from august 2015 to january 2016 but bsnl still did not have wimax device. however i did get cal from someone in bsnl office aksing me 5 k for providing a bsnl device. it was all clear to me by then. now i had to decide if i wanted to pay the bribe and get the connectio which is only 512 kbps and risk giving more bribe as and when i needed help from bsnl. hence i dropped the idea and started looking for private providers. i needed a minimu 1 mbps line within 1 k and unlimited usage. i shortlisted railwire, catla, sity, rajdhani , amtron and mnet. i had chat with the users and found that mnet and railwire users were the most satisfied. hence i called up both mnet and railwire for an installation. the only bar i has was , who ever could instal it first , i would go for it. railwire waa the first to visit and but they delayed by giving girlfriend issue of the technician, lol. the next day mnet visited and within 1 hour my 1 mbps line was up and running. though railwire would have costed me rs 2000  nly for setup, i did not go for it as i was sceptical about the after sales service vis a vis the girlfriend problem of the technician. mnet costed me 6600 installation and 200 extra as comission for installation( though off the official records) but the best thing is that mnet provides 1 mnps @ rs999  every inch of a second, always. so from my past experience with bsnl and others , i think mnet is the best as on date.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 9, 2016)

That's quite some thing [MENTION=321996]rajdeep108[/MENTION]. I don't understand why BSNL guys always refuse to get us a wired line. 

I also had wimax and was one of the first users in Guwahati.  But as months passed the speed started dropping a lot. Seems they didn't upgrade their backend line for the Internet or something. Net just wouldn't work. When I complained they would send a technician within the week but much couldn't be done even after repeated visits. 

But I got Mnet in Summer of 2014 & it's been working well ever since. If any problems were had calling their CC would fix the issue in a short while. 

I've heard quite good things about the Rajdhani broadband too but yet to use it extensively. The Internet at their café is blazing fast though.


----------



## BlueBee (Mar 30, 2016)

I'll be moving into Guwahati city next month. Want a wireless WiFi home connection like MTS. Is there any such ISPs? Rates should be Below or ~1K


----------



## Desmond Gray (Apr 15, 2016)

I have been using Mnet from July 2015
My plan is 1mbps unlimited for 999rs.
But i get around 5mbps of download speed
Here is the screenshot of Speedtest



And here is the screenshot of Ping to different CSGO servers


----------



## rohan2388 (Apr 29, 2016)

Desmond Gray said:


> I have been using Mnet from July 2015
> My plan is 1mbps unlimited for 999rs.
> But i get around 5mbps of download speed
> Here is the screenshot of Speedtest
> ...



Sadly Mnet is not available in my area   Can you tell me where do you live?


----------



## sreyashkashyap (May 14, 2016)

Desmond Gray said:


> I have been using Mnet from July 2015
> My plan is 1mbps unlimited for 999rs.
> But i get around 5mbps of download speed
> Here is the screenshot of Speedtest
> ...





are you still getting the same speed???
because im also on the same isp and same plan but sincw thw last 2weeks im getting max 2mbps speed

reply fast bro


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2016)

^^ I think they fixed it by now. I was getting the same last time I was home too.


----------



## Desmond Gray (May 23, 2016)

*Re: [Guwahati Members] List &amp; Best ISP?*



rohan2388 said:


> Sadly Mnet is not available in my area   Can you tell me where do you live?



i live near Fatasil Ambari

- - - Updated - - -



sreyashkashyap said:


> are you still getting the same speed???
> because im also on the same isp and same plan but sincw thw last 2weeks im getting max 2mbps speed
> 
> reply fast bro



Ya i m still getting the same speed


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2016)

There seems to be a lot of Packet loss during peak hours these days and very very inconsistent speeds with Mnet. Thinking of calling them ask & see what's wrong.


----------



## Desmond Gray (May 30, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> There seems to be a lot of Packet loss during peak hours these days and very very inconsistent speeds with Mnet. Thinking of calling them ask & see what's wrong.



There is an option for conversion to P2P connection.
Try that


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 15, 2016)

Anyone here using Railwire?  I am from guwahati. Thinking of switching to railwire ftth connection. Though connection charges are bit on the higher side as there is no one nearby within 200m range. Quoted 5k. And if anyone else later on within 100m radius takes any connection. They will refund 2k. Making it 3k. But 5k only for the connection. If needed wifi router should be bought separately by me. As they dont provide the same. So what do you guys think.. Fed up of bsnl. Pings are always above 300.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 25, 2017)

Currently on mnet. Pings spike constantly and is the connection is down since the last two days . They don't even bother to inform you Incase they are upgrading their towers which causes the net connection to go down. Thinking of switching to Railwire or Wistech. Anyone with Railwire connection please comment on the pings .


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 17, 2018)

Railwire advertisement showed a ping of 150 to some server in Nogaon. You guys should check hands on if you plan to game on it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Jan 18, 2018)

Speed test done on my railwire 50mbps connection.. connection speed drops like as of now in the pix but downloads speeds are awesome.. I also game multiplayer sometimes on my PS4, xbone1 and pc.. but nat type is 3 which is strict.. but haven't encountered any issues till date. Btw I am also on static ip for free as the cable guy is bit friendly to me plus 1st customer in my area.. 
But yes I am damn happy with my connection.. hands down..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Jan 18, 2018)

avanildutta said:


> Speed test done on my railwire 50mbps connection.. connection speed drops like as of now in the pix but downloads speeds are awesome.. I also game multiplayer sometimes on my PS4, xbone1 and pc.. but nat type is 3 which is strict.. but haven't encountered any issues till date. Btw I am also on static ip for free as the cable guy is bit friendly to me plus 1st customer in my area..
> But yes I am damn happy with my connection.. hands down..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Pix*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180117/a338c385dbcb92ab692546ea4ff85106.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180117/cbb2aecba3640f3451f66566fd6b73d2.jpg

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------

